
Locating Social Entrepreneurship in the Global South: Development Aid (2013) - tempestn
https://www.wilsoncenter.org/event/locating-social-entrepreneurship-the-global-south-innovations-development-aid
======
tempestn
You can safely skip the first 7 minutes or so. Personally I was mostly
interested in Paul Collier's portion of the talk, which begins at 40:30.

